# Bad Taste Buds



## cekkk (Sep 22, 2013)

A few weeks ago while we were in Eagar, AZ, I got to attend a contest for the first time.  There was an opportunity to sample, and I tried five contestants' ribs.  One was the best I've ever tasted anywhere and by far the best at that event as far as I was concerned.   They had a crunchy exterior, the rub was excellent and they weren't tough or falling apart.  But they came in 12th out of I think 16.  Either their other entries weren't good or I don't know what good ribs are.

I only have restaurant fare to compare it with, but these ribs were every bit as good, even better, than the original Adam's Ribs in Edgewater, which are the best restaurant ribs anywhere (the original, not the franchises or whatever the new ones are).

Are the judges looking for something that might have been lacking in those ribs that I liked so much? Or are my tasters wearing out?


----------



## jeffed76 (Sep 22, 2013)

Good question.  I'm going through an MBN judge certification class soon because I wonder the same thing.  I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## cekkk (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks. And do you really want to judge, or just out for free chow?


----------



## jeffed76 (Sep 22, 2013)

cekkk said:


> Thanks. And do you really want to judge, or just out for free chow?


Yes and Yes!!!!!!


----------

